# Cavs have the dumbest front office in the league!!



## Pause (Jul 17, 2002)

On draft day the cavs could have got Odom and Butler but the clips Messed up and drafted wilcox.. so instead of holdin the clips for ransom and insisting on Odom and another player they end up with Miles....



the clippers actually helped themselves out of there own stupidity and the cavs were somehow dumber... how do u let a team who u wanted to do a deal with but Messed up give u less then the original offer?

Edited by Shadows.


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

Read the SI with Ichiro on the cover....Miles was their #1 man all along, it's who the Cavs wanted, it's who they got.


----------



## Pause (Jul 17, 2002)

then theyre dumber then i thought...


id take Odom/Butler over Miles/Jamison anyday...


apparently there only worried about selling tickets with Miles then winning because Odom is a much better all around player then Miles..


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

Odom would be gone after this year, he also smoked weed, the Cavs aren't known for bringing troubled players to Cleveland who will get in trouble and make the team look bad. Odom or Miles? They'll lose either way, might as well fill up the Gund.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Hmmmm let me think for a sec, do I want a player that can smoke it up outside of the court or a player *who is going to be able to smoke it up on the court in a few years down the road. Decisions decisions, I would also take Miles as the Cavs are not going to be in playoff contention this year so they don't need Odom and Miles will be much better than Odom.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the thought is that the Miles is lots of playing time away from being Jermaine Oneal 2.

How does he feel about the trade?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I think we will all agree when I say Odom is the more polished player on the court. 

On the other hand Miles has more potential then Odom. In 2-3 years there is no doubt in my mind he will be one of the premier players in this league.

I still believe the Cavs are attempting to bomb this season in order to get Lebron.

Why-

Hmmm Butler and Odom could have easily been attained on draft day. The Cavs startegy could be why get Butler when Lebron plays the same position.

If the Cavs are lottery I guarennt they will give up whatever it takes to get Lebron James with the #1.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*A DEAL GONE BAD???*

I'm already hearing a lot of negative things on behalf of the trade that just went down, I read some articles re: the Dre for Darius trade......this whole deal might actually blow up in the faces of the Cavs management and entire organization??? I know there was a trade proposal during draft night, the first proposal was for Odom and the Clipps 2 draft picks for Dre straight up, a three for one deal, then all of the these other proposals and scenarios flared up...like Odom & #6. The Cavs should've taken it cause the world know's donald Sterling is one tight idiot, but he's actually a smart business man (which makes him more of an idiot) But he know's how to roll his dices when he has to. that doesn't mean he's smart, he just has a lot of patience.


There's already word coming from some sports talk radio here in LA, That Darius understands it's strictly business and he loved playing with the Clipps and of course with his best friend Q, but he's stated he'll play out his 2 yr contract and was uncertain about re-siging with the Cavs when asked the question?? I know it's too early, maybe he's going through the post-trade-syndrome??? but he was shocked to be traded, and he now know's what the Cavs did to Dre, he can't help but to think of that scenario come 2 yrs from now. (I'm really hoping the Cavs get Lebron)


I was never a Clipper Fan, but this trade has a lot of Clipper Bandwagoners riding along now. I lived my entire life in LA , and this is the most attention the Clipps has gotten. I'll have to admit the Idiot - Donald, got the best of this trade, We knew He dreaded giving up Miles, cause he was the Clippers spark plug and Fan favorite, but in return he was getting the key missing piece of the Clipper puzzle, everyone wanted. Word is....if Dre takes them to that next level, he will get what he deserves. I think Waggs & Miles will be just fine, but the Cavs could've gotten more.......a lot more or something equal.

ESPN writes - http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/may_peter/1411850.html


----------



## GeorgiaNets (Aug 1, 2002)

I disagree. This trade puts Cleveland in the right direction.

They got 3 guys with SUPERSTAR potential in Wagner, Miles and Davis. You know at least one of them will live up to the hype. Anyways, Miller is overrated IMO and wasn't doing anything for the team or the fans.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dre Miller is no way even close to the term Overrated*

I never once disagreed on the trade, I just thought that the Cavs could've gotten more, maybe another Forward??

So the NBA'S assist leader & premier guard is overrated??
He put's up 12-14 per game and he's Overrated??
Maybe Overworked, but theirs no way at all that a player leads the leaugue in a catagory......and is considered overrated

The Cavs will be fine in time, they have an upside in Darius


----------



## GeorgiaNets (Aug 1, 2002)

People always say "Man, he lead the league in assists with the CAVS, imagine what he would do on a good team".... He's an overrated passer, all his assists came from easy passes where Murray and Person would LIGHT IT UP.

I'm not saying he's not all-star calibur, because he is, but people are over-rating his passing abilities.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for clarifying that...
As for Dre's passing skills, I'm not to all familiar with it....
I just know he dishes off, runs the breaks & serves his team-mates.......and those are what makes a quality PG.

We all know, thee best passer with handles in the game today is...no other than JKidd.

If some overrate Dre about his passing skills, let it be.....but the bottom line is....getting the ball to his teamates to create and finish off the lanes is what counts the most, and that is who Dre Miller is.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*About the original thread*

that the Cavs front office is really dumb....

I'm not overly pleased with just getting Miles for ANdre, but I'm not so sure that Jim Paxson isn't doing a good job. Keep in mind the roster he inherited... 

he's gotten rid of Shawn Kemp and his MEGA-HUGE contract! In fact, that is probably the worst contract in the league now considering Kemp's pathetic play

he got rid of Cedric Henderson, Bobby Sura, Chris Mills - all end of the bench players who had bigger contracts then what they are worth

he got rid of Robert "tractor" Traylor... nuff said there

He traded a sporatic no defense Wesley Person

he will probably trade apathetic no defense Lamond Murray

he got Ricky Davis for Chris Gatling who was a FA anyway!

Yeah, they've made some questionable drafts - notably Trajon Langdon, and Chris Mihm, but Paxson is definately doing the right thing...

he is cutting the dead wood, bringing in the youth and explosive players that fans want.

He and the front office haven't been perfect, but I give him a c+ or a B, mostly for getting rid of Embry's collection of over-priced under-performing players, and trying to infuse the team with youth and energy. He's cutting his losses all the way too, instead of being a middle of the road minor playoff team, he is ready to strip it all down and hope to get lucky with LeBron too. Oh, and I like his firing of Wittman, and the hiring of Lucas too.


----------

